# Working on that PL "physique" lol :)



## ckcrown84 (Aug 9, 2015)

Www.facebook.com/kbrownfitness


----------



## animale66 (Aug 10, 2015)

Damn!  Lookin' good bro!

I'd murder small babies to get that kinda thickness goin' on!


----------

